# MEN ARE JUST HAPPIER PEOPLE



## groovytwo (Oct 2, 2007)

MEN ARE JUST HAPPIER PEOPLE

NICKNAMES

*	If Laura, Kate and Sarah go out for lunch, they will call each other Laura, Kate and Sarah. 
*	If Mike, Dave and John go out, they will affectionately refer to each other as Fat Boy, Godzilla and Four-eyes.

EATING OUT

*	When the bill arrives, Mike, Dave and John will each throw in $20, even though it's only for $32.50. None of them will have anything smaller and none will actually admit they want change back. 
*	When the girls get their bill, out come the pocket calculators.

MONEY

*	A man will pay $2 for a $1 item he needs. 
*	A woman will pay $1 for a $2 item that she doesn't need but it's on sale.

BATHROOMS

*	A man has six items in his bathroom: toothbrush and toothpaste, shaving cream, razor, a bar of soap, and a towel .. 
*	The average number of items in the typical woman's bathroom is 337. A man would not be able to identify more than 20 of these items.

ARGUMENTS

*	A woman has the last word in any argument. 
*	Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument.

FUTURE

*	A woman worries about the future until she gets a husband. 
*	A man never worries about the future until he gets a wife.

SUCCESS

*	A successful man is one who makes more money than his wife can spend. 
*	A successful woman is one who can find such a man.

MARRIAGE

*	A woman marries a man expecting he will change, but he doesn't. 
*	A man marries a woman expecting that she won't change, but she does.

DRESSING UP

*	A woman will dress up to go shopping, water the plants, empty the trash, answer the phone, read a book, and get the mail. 
*	A man will dress up for weddings and funerals.

NATURAL

*	Men wake up as good-looking as they went to bed. 
*	Women somehow deteriorate during the night.

OFFSPRING

*	Ah, children. A woman knows all about her children. She knows about dentist appointments and romances, best friends, favourite foods, secret fears and hopes and dreams. 
*	A man is vaguely aware of some short people living in the house.

THOUGHT FOR THE DAY
A married man should forget his mistakes. There's no use in two people remembering the same thing!


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Very Good.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

haha loved the 'thought of the day'


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Now you know why I am not married


----------

